# piano trio (continued)



## Hurbe (Jan 11, 2016)

sorry for the audio jumps :lol:

i left off at around 4:15 i think






would love any and all opinions/thoughts


----------



## Hurbe (Jan 11, 2016)

i added some more today






i totally didn't realize comments were disabled lol sorry


----------

